# yucatan Cat



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Thinking of moving to Merida from NYC. Has anyone brought their pets? I love my cat (Quetzal) had him since the day he was born. Couldn't leave him behind.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just follow the new regulations for bringing pets into Mexico...
Bringing Your Pet into Mexico: New 2017 Laws are Being Enforced!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No problem with your cat just keep him inside until you figure out the enighborhood, Here in Ajijic, Jalisco we have 2 cats , they live outside , we have a big garden nd they are fine..Although one strange thing happen to a young car that entered our laundry room.. a wild animal entered the laundry room, must have cornered the cat that had come in and the cat was killed and eaten.. We now thing it was a tejon ( a type of badger) Our cats were not in and are ok, we now close the window at night..


In San Cristobal Chiapas there are lots of roof cats, all fera and people put poison out so the cats do not last very long if they are allowed to roam.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

citlali said:


> No problem with your cat just keep him inside until you figure out the enighborhood, Here in Ajijic, Jalisco we have 2 cats , they live outside , we have a big garden nd they are fine..Although one strange thing happen to a young car that entered our laundry room.. a wild animal entered the laundry room, must have cornered the cat that had come in and the cat was killed and eaten.. We now thing it was a tejon ( a type of badger) Our cats were not in and are ok, we now close the window at night..
> 
> 
> In San Cristobal Chiapas there are lots of roof cats, all fera and people put poison out so the cats do not last very long if they are allowed to roam.


 Although "tejon" is often translated into English as badger, in English a tejon is called a coatimundi. It is not actually in the same family of animals as badgers.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks , it kills cats all the same... I could not believe it, we found the tail and rearend of the cat, the head and the rst was gone.. the tejon must have some mighty jaws..


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

citlali said:


> Thanks , it kills cats all the same... I could not believe it, we found the tail and rearend of the cat, the head and the rst was gone.. the tejon must have some mighty jaws..


Sorry about your cat. I actually know someone who has a tejon as a pet. She rescued it from some guy who kept it on a short chain in his yard, in horrible conditions. Now it is free to roam around her fenced yard and is very happy. But I do imagine that in the wild they can be quite vicious.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

It was not my cat we had never seen the cat before , the butt and back legs made us think it was a young or smaller cat... The tejon was not vicious just hungry..That is nature animals have to eat. In California a mountain lion ate my neighbor´s old boxer.. that is the way it goes in nature.. It is just very sad when you lose a pet that way.. The cat entered the laundry room where we had forgotten to pick uo our cat´s food and it was not able to get back to the window when the tejon came looking around..our fault for leaving the winow open and the food out, at night.
I do not think of the tejons as predatory animals like the mountain lion and if they are not hungry I do not think they will attack..but this one saw an oportunity for a nice meal and took it.. The cat woud have done the same thing to a mouse..

Here we have high walls but via the trees a wild animal can enter.. we are in a neighborhood not in a rural area so I know we have no racoons, we have tlacuaches and skunks and 5 types of wild cats in the hills but I never thought of a tejon ...shows you that tall wals do not stop everyone..


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

citlali said:


> It was not my cat we had never seen the cat before , the butt and back legs made us think it was a young or smaller cat... The tejon was not vicious just hungry..That is nature animals have to eat. In California a mountain lion ate my neighbor´s old boxer.. that is the way it goes in nature.. It is just very sad when you lose a pet that way.. The cat entered the laundry room where we had forgotten to pick uo our cat´s food and it was not able to get back to the window when the tejon came looking around..our fault for leaving the winow open and the food out, at night.
> I do not think of the tejons as predatory animals like the mountain lion and if they are not hungry I do not think they will attack..but this one saw an oportunity for a nice meal and took it.. The cat woud have done the same thing to a mouse..
> 
> Here we have high walls but via the trees a wild animal can enter.. we are in a neighborhood not in a rural area so I know we have no racoons, we have tlacuaches and skunks and 5 types of wild cats in the hills but I never thought of a tejon ...shows you that tall wals do not stop everyone..


We have a lot of tejones / coatíes around Tepoztlán given that we're on the edge of a large national forest. They are actually kind of a tourist attraction at the top of the Cerro del Tepozteco (where the pyramid is), because they've learned that where there are tourists, there is food, in spite of all sorts of notices to not feed them.

They seen to have a predilection for brains. Our next door neighbours have lost many a chick to them, but they just eat the head and leave the rest.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Interesting because the head of the cat was gone.. not a trace of it , they have to have pretty good teeth to do that.


----------

